# Natural ways to cure incontinence



## GoldenJiros (May 5, 2013)

Hello!

This is my first time posting in the forums even though I'm constantly lurking through it  This is a tad long, sorry for that!

I have a 9 year old Golden and she's having some pretty bad urinary incontinence problems. I let her outside all the time but I'm still finding small puddles around the house and on her bed in the morning (she's been housebroken since she was a puppy so this is very unlike her). I've taken her to the vet for a full senior work up and the doctor said that everything looked great. No problems with her blood, urine, or hips (no arthritis which I had a fear of at first) and he suggested the leaking could be from being spayed. He offered me a prescription of Proin but I have read terrible reviews about it and just don't want to offer my Golden that. 

Does anyone know of natural vitamins I could give her to help with her leaking? Proin is really a last resort for me. Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know about any natural cures, but wanted to tell you my foster boy is on Proin. I was hesitant to give it to him as well, but my dad who is a pharmacist said side effects are really rare. I only give him half the dosage the vet recommended and he does fine with that, so if comes to it, you can always start at a lower dosage and go from there.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Get a bag of cranberries at the market. Crush them up and toss them in the kibble. If your dog is like mine they will scarf it down. Helps a lot for us humans too, sans kibble of course


----------

